# boundary condition



## karenjoselyn

Example sentence/context:
the features that are altered to the test hypotheses of climate change are called boundary conditions

---------------------
esta es la definición:
The initial configurations of Earth’s properties chosen for a model simulation (such as land-sea distribution, mountain elevation, and atmospheric CO2 concentration


----------



## ILT

Me imagino que ha de ser *condiciones limítrofes*, pero como no conozco mucho de cuestiones geográficas, mejor espera la opinión de un experto.

Saludos

ILT


----------



## Outsider

"Condiciones de frontera"?


----------



## saramar

Hola,
en matemáticas se habla de condiciones de contorno (aparece por ejemplo en Eurodicautom)
Un saludo
Sara


----------



## tevi

Hola,

Me parecen bien éstas alternativas:
condiciones de límites 
condiciones limítrofes
condiciones de fronteras (en plural ambos nombres)
condiciones fronterizas
Cualquiera estaría bien.


----------



## Caracolaria

Field and topic:
En un simulador de flujo de fluidos turbulentos, se habla de ciertas condiciones, que se dan cuando el flujo es alterado por la presencia de una pared, por ejemplo. Esas condiciones son llamadas "boundary conditions", pero no me convence la traducción "condiciones límite". ¿Habrá otra?
In a fluid flow simulator, we talk about certain conditions that appear when the flow is altered by the presence of a wall, for example. Those conditions are called "boundary conditions" in the math - computing language. How can I call them in spanish?

Muchas gracias
---------------------

Sample sentence:
Therefore, all the 2D simulations were conducted in the x-y flow domain. Since for this problem the velocities are not equal along the z axis, the main difficulty for solving it in 2D was to find a representative z-axis velocity to use in the inlet velocity boundary condition.


----------



## rholt

boundary condition 
puede ser:
condición cinemática de límite

Technical English - *Spanish* Vocabulary*Kinematic boundary condition, *condición cinemática de límite , ( Mecánica de los fluidos ) El componente de la velocidad de un fluido perpendicular a un límite sólido tiene que desaparecer en el propio límite; cuando el límite es una superficie fluida, la condición se aplica al vector de la diferencia de velocidades a través de la interfase.


----------



## Kolthoff

Caracolaria said:
			
		

> Field and topic:
> Those conditions are called "boundary conditions" in the math - computing language. How can I call them in spanish?
> 
> .


 
He escuchado referirse a eso con el la frase *condiciones de contorno, condiciones de borde*


----------



## carguelles

Normalmente en la mecánica de fluidos se trabaja con ecuaciones diferenciales las cuales estan sometidas a "*condiciones de frontera*" o tambien llamadas "*condiciones de borde o contorno*", pero el termino frontera es el más general. Para el caso en que las condiciones de la Ec.Dif. esten dadas en un solo punto se habla de "*condiciones iniciales*"


----------



## abeltio

Caracolaria said:


> Field and topic:
> En un simulador de flujo de fluidos turbulentos, se habla de ciertas condiciones, que se dan cuando el flujo es alterado por la presencia de una pared, por ejemplo. Esas condiciones son llamadas "boundary conditions", pero no me convence la traducción "condiciones límite". ¿Habrá otra?
> In a fluid flow simulator, we talk about certain conditions that appear when the flow is altered by the presence of a wall, for example. Those conditions are called "boundary conditions" in the math - computing language. How can I call them in spanish?
> 
> Muchas gracias
> ---------------------
> 
> Sample sentence:
> Therefore, all the 2D simulations were conducted in the x-y flow domain. Since for this problem the velocities are not equal along the z axis, the main difficulty for solving it in 2D was to find a representative z-axis velocity to use in the inlet velocity boundary condition.


 
En la facultad, Argentina, para ecuaciones diferenciales en derivadas parciales usábamos el término: condiciones de borde

Por lo tanto, todas las simulaciones bidimensionales fueron hechas en el dominio de flujo x-y. Dado que para este problema las velocidades a lo largo del eje z no son iguales (yo pondría constantes), la mayor dificultad para resolverlo en dos dimensiones fue encontrar una velocidad representativa en el eje z para usar en las condiciones de borde de la velocidad de entrada.


----------



## megane_wang

Hola --

La denominación más genérica tal vez sea _*Condiciones de contorno*_, cuando estas condiciones no tengan valor específico sino que sean funciones.

Como te decía carguelles, si tienen un valor específico, entonces también se llaman *Condiciones iniciales**.* Sin embargo, si tienes funciones que dependen del tiempo y de la posición, y los valores conocidos lo son en instantes distintos del inicial, o en un lugar específico y descriptible, entonces puedes ahorrarte imprecisiones indicando simplemente que "algo se obtiene conociendo el *Valor de [la magnitud que sea] en [el instante ttt] / en [el lugar xyz]"*.

Salud !


----------



## chics

Hola a todos,

*Condiciones/restricciones de enlace*, utilísimas en mecánica de fluidos y de sólidos.

Son relaciones físicas de posición, energía potencial, etc que te permiten establecer funciones matemáticas, físicas o de cuento de la vieja.

Te dan un valor conocido (o al mnos reduce una incognita de tu sistema)de posición, velocidad o aceleración de un punto a partir de otro. Por ejemplo, una rueda que gira, sabemos que su centro tendrá sólo velocidad de desplazamiento horizontal (entonces si es una rueda de un coche, por ejemplo, ese punto tendrá la misma velocidad que el chasis), el punto que toca al suelo siempre tiene velocidad cero.

No son condiciones iniciales.


----------



## rafajuntoalmar

Hola:

La expresión habitual (tanto en ciencia como en filosofía de la ciencia) parece ser "*condiciones de contorno*". En el caso propuesto, en el que se habla de las condiciones de contorno de una hipótesis, me parece que está claro de qué se trata. *Las condiciones de contorno son datos* que describen algunos aspectos del sistema que se estudia o manipula, especialmente el entorno del sistema. He aquí algunos libros de autores hispanoablantes en los que se utiliza la expresión.


  mecánica de fluidos:
http://books.google.es/books?id=IVg...s+de+contorno&sig=snxpTH5qNL1f4owJ_L23AUjXAF4

matemática aplicada:
http://books.google.es/books?id=65J...torno&sig=AdVeGrJM5qCJcKH88vcBhxSyg-M#PPP1,M1

astronomía:
http://books.google.es/books?id=n6V...+contorno&lr=&sig=4J4A6E2-WsmAjzawwE7xzTo67iM

epistemología de las ciencias ambientales:
http://books.google.es/books?id=bto...o&lr=&sig=Dn4B_jbSoBhASClqxDdvPmc42Kw#PPP1,M1

filosofía de la ciencia:
http://books.google.es/books?id=JJR...rno+bunge&lr=&sig=Ms3LHwrL-vTJFFICKwCCdAE5QQA

filosofía de la ciencia:
http://books.google.es/books?id=iDj...ica+bunge&lr=&sig=kqm00x1q29AYJam0OrrC7n3QfKs

Saludos.


----------



## rafajuntoalmar

Hola:

He dado un poco de información acerca de la traducción castellana de "boundary conditions" aquí. No es muy diferente de lo que se propone en este hilo, pero incluye una muestra de libros en castellano en los que se utiliza la expresión "condiciones de contorno". 
Saludos.


----------

